# Angel eye headlights



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

i have a 98 200sx and all the angel eye/ projecter head lights that say they fit the 98 model look different. in the 98 models the head lights have that litte curve in the head lights and the headlights ive seen for sale for them dont have thsoe... so i was just wondering if any of you guys with 98's got the headlights or anything


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february02/projectors.shtml

heres a 98 200sx with the projector/halo same thing headlights.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

just to clear things up, there is a big difference between projectors and angel eyes(halos)


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

.im saying the install is straight forward the same they both use gay ass H1, and H3 bulbs, as well as both use the H4 harness instead of the 9004 or 9007 style that nissan uses..


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

on a side note ... perhaps .. he wants to know if there are projectors in the 98 headlight shape ... because i prefer that


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nismo200SX said:


> *on a side note ... perhaps .. he wants to know if there are projectors in the 98 headlight shape ... because i prefer that *


nope


----------

